# Can I restore a backup from one DX to a different DX to gain data service?



## BroHay (Jan 24, 2012)

My wife has trashed her phone (horses actually) and I have another DX that I'm trying to get operational for her. I can get the phone to make/receive calls and texts, but the data will not connect. I live out in the boondocks and am in an extended roaming area where I cannot use over the air programming and it'll be two weeks before I pass an area where I can use *228. I've gotten the phone to its present state by doing manual programming.

My question: is it possible to use a previous backup from a different phone (pooka cm7) to import onto the new phone (another DX) to gain the data connection?

I .sbf'd back to .340 and used the z4 method to gain root and also using droid 2 bootstrapper v1.0.0.5. I then did a two part method to get .602 on the phone to be on gingerbread before I tried to restore. I thought I might get lucky with creating a backup of the existing .602, copying over the pooka backup, and restoring from there, but it won't let me.

Is it possible, or do I have a drive to a verizon area to make it a reality?

Thanks,
BroHay


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a Verizon dx with cricket I have a high roaming area and bad 3g. I made a hybrid prl using qpst with a cricket and sprint (partners with cricket) and it solved all my problems.. but to answer your question, no I don't think you should even try a nandroid restore to a different phone. A new dx yes, but def not a different device. Use my backup and you can backup apps,mms,SMS, and your call log so it keeps you where you left off.


----------



## BroHay (Jan 24, 2012)

It is another dx that I'm trying to get fully operational, not a different android device.

I'm interested in trying your method. Details please.

Thanks.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hecksagon (Mar 5, 2012)

No its not possible. Each phones radio has a different physical address (esn number) on Verizon's network. When you activate a new phone, all it does is add that esn to the allowed devices list. Any device not on that list does not have data access and no voice access besides 911 and Verizon numbers. In order to get an different esn access you need to have a Verizon account to associate that esn to. Once you have an account you can use the online My Verizon service to swap you phone for any other esn that isn't blacklisted. All you have to do is put the esn number thats under the battery into the required field on the site. Keep in mind that Verizon knows what kind of phone belongs to a specific esn. So if you are switching to a phone that requires a certain data plan, (like any 4g phone) you will have to change your plan before it will allow you to use that phone.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

What carrier do you have?


----------



## hecksagon (Mar 5, 2012)

Silly me I didn't read the entire first post. If you have already swapped the esn number, which you must have since you have voice access, then you can definitely use a nandroid of a different Droid X. All you have to be aware of is your kernel version. Try installing your nandroid on 340. If it fails to boot then sbf to 605 using the sbf disc and try again.


----------



## BroHay (Jan 24, 2012)

jHutch said:


> What carrier do you have?


Verizon

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BroHay (Jan 24, 2012)

hecksagon said:


> Silly me I didn't read the entire first post. If you have already swapped the esn number, which you must have since you have voice access, then you can definitely use a nandroid of a different Droid X. All you have to be aware of is your kernel version. Try installing your nandroid on 340. If it fails to boot then sbf to 605 using the sbf disc and try again.


I was told there was not a sbf of .605 and only have .602 and to get .605 was an ota update. I dare do not try it now for the new release locking me out.

I normally try to look online and become familiar with all possible scenarios, I just have not had any free time.

How do I get cwm to recognize my backup that I'm trying to restore. It keeps telling me nothing is there and will not restore. Although I checked it on my phone and it works.

Thanks.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

BroHay said:


> I was told there was not a sbf of .605 and only have .602 and to get .605 was an ota update. I dare do not try it now for the new release locking me out.
> 
> I normally try to look online and become familiar with all possible scenarios, I just have not had any free time.
> 
> ...


an sbf IS an ota that you apply manually.. but, I haven't looked for a 605 sbf yet so maybe there isn't one. but odds are its there. the newer roms are 605 base right?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

There is not an SBF for 605. The only difference between 602 and 605 is a keyboard bug fix. The latest ROMS Can be run on 602 or 605 as it is the same base.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hecksagon (Mar 5, 2012)

This page has all of the 1KDS sbf discs for the Droid X, including the sbf for .605. I recommend using these vs RSD LIte because these are pretty fool-proof and automatic. You will need to download a cd burning program to burn this image to a disc. I recommend the free program called Infrarecorder. Once in infrarecorder you need to click on the actions menu and click burn image. Select your iso file and click burn. Then you need to get your computer to boot off the cd. Usually you hit esc or f1 or something when your first turn your computer on. Watch for the prompts on the screen when you turn it on. You want to find something that says boot order. Make your cd drive the 1st boot device and your hard drive the 2nd. Then save your changes and restart your computer. You should then boot off the disc instead of windows and you can just follow the on screen prompts.

As far as the CWM, I'll have to try out what you are trying to do with one of my extra phones. I thought as long as the phones where the same and the CWM version was the same that it should work. Make sure you are using the same version of CWM that you used to make the backup. I think its been 5.0.2.0 for a long time now, but the Droid 2 bootstrap from the market uses the older 2.5 version. The new one has blue text and the old one uses orange text.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

I thought the bootstrap one had green text.. and also I just remembered the team blackhat app has rooted 605 zips for cwm I think...


----------



## hecksagon (Mar 5, 2012)

jHutch said:


> I thought the bootstrap one had green text.. and also I just remembered the team blackhat app has rooted 605 zips for cwm I think...


Yeah you are right, green text. I'm thinking of the Galaxy Tabs bootstrapper text color. Thanks!


----------



## BroHay (Jan 24, 2012)

hecksagon said:


> ......
> 
> As far as the CWM, I'll have to try out what you are trying to do with one of my extra phones. I thought as long as the phones where the same and the CWM version was the same that it should work. Make sure you are using the same version of CWM that you used to make the backup. I think its been 5.0.2.0 for a long time now, but the Droid 2 bootstrap from the market uses the older 2.5 version. The new one has blue text and the old one uses orange text.


I thought about the versions being different as part of my problem. Ill try this evening with a matching version of CWM on the other phone.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BroHay (Jan 24, 2012)

Since pooka builds use gingerbread, will I run into problems if I execute from froyo? Or does the backup take care of that?

Oh well, can't be any worse off than I am presently.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hecksagon (Mar 5, 2012)

Froyo .340 backups will only work if you are sbf'd to .340. Gingerbread backups are interchangeable between .602 and .605 and maybe .596. I don't see your data working by restoring a backup because I believe the modem programming stuff is stored somewhere that isn't saved in a backup. My reason for believing this is that when you wipe data, system, and cache in CWM Recovery and then install a fresh rom, you are not prompted to activate your phone. Even after an sbf you are not prompted to activate your phone. The only time you are prompted to activate your phone is when your phone tries to establish a data connection on first boot and is unable to because it being already programmed for a number that it is no longer activated on.

Example: I have a Droid 2 as well. When I bought it, it was used. When I turned it on for the first time and went through the setup wizard it tried to establish a data connection. Since the previous owner has a new phone active on their line and the old programming information was still in the Droid 2, it couldn't negotiate a connection. It then prompted me to activate the phone. When I tried to activate it just failed. The only way programming succeeds is if you have contacted Verizon or used the My Verizon phone change web page and entered in the ESN number from under the new phone's battery.

You may be able to activate voice using manual programming, but I think that using *228 is the only way to program for the data connection. I'm just guessing but I don't really thing there is any chance at success without being able to OTA program. Either way my recommendation is to sbf back to .605 and try out the stock rom for a while and see if you get any luck with data. At least this way you can rule out anything like roms or mods causing problems.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

> Froyo .340 backups will only work if you are sbf'd to .340. Gingerbread backups are interchangeable between .602 and .605 and maybe .596. I don't see your data working by restoring a backup because I believe the modem programming stuff is stored somewhere that isn't saved in a backup. My reason for believing this is that when you wipe data, system, and cache in CWM Recovery and then install a fresh rom, you are not prompted to activate your phone. Even after an sbf you are not prompted to activate your phone. The only time you are prompted to activate your phone is when your phone tries to establish a data connection on first boot and is unable to because it being already programmed for a number that it is no longer activated on.
> 
> Example: I have a Droid 2 as well. When I bought it, it was used. When I turned it on for the first time and went through the setup wizard it tried to establish a data connection. Since the previous owner has a new phone active on their line and the old programming information was still in the Droid 2, it couldn't negotiate a connection. It then prompted me to activate the phone. When I tried to activate it just failed. The only way programming succeeds is if you have contacted Verizon or used the My Verizon phone change web page and entered in the ESN number from under the new phone's battery.
> 
> You may be able to activate voice using manual programming, but I think that using *228 is the only way to program for the data connection. I'm just guessing but I don't really thing there is any chance at success without being able to OTA program. Either way my recommendation is to sbf back to .605 and try out the stock rom for a while and see if you get any luck with data. At least this way you can rule out anything like roms or mods causing problems.


 you can manually load prls with CDMA workshop or qpst. A regular owl works with CDMA workshop, and a hybrid, made with 'rl editor' in qpst, can be flashed to the phone with the 'service programming' in qpst. I just moved from Pittsburgh, and being only 30 mins away *228 wouldnt give me a different prl than I had, and I was on 1x and no signal everywhere down here haha. I pulled a sprint prl from a friends phone, merged it with my cricket prl, flashed it to the phone, and bam, full signal, constant 3g and no roaming. I did that 6 months ago and had no problems with cricket or anything. I put the same prl on mt fiances and both of my brothers too..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## hecksagon (Mar 5, 2012)

But his issue isn't that hes having 1x or poor signal strength. He has no data access whatsoever. I'm not sure a PRL update will help him if he doesn't have data access to begin with. I suppose it's worth a try if you have a link to show him how to do that.


----------



## BroHay (Jan 24, 2012)

I've tried searching for the page you reference above for the 1KDS sbf discs, but not having any luck with finding anything including a .605, they are all for earlier versions of gingerbread.

If the weather would ever stop lighting and flickering power, I'd be able to try a couple more scenarios.

Thanks.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

As far as the programming end, I'm really not sure, but I can point out a few things for you if its any assistance:

First, radios are not stored in nandroids, neither is radio programming information. So, restoring a nandroid will not work to get programming for the phone. It will need to be *228 or manually programmed, as it has been said. If that doesn't work then there's something else going on like the 3G radio is busted. But that's a pretty rare occurence, so I'd assume it just needs the *228. If you are on Verizon towers the *228 should work, if not you will be in roaming and you will need to update either next time on Verizon towers or manually. I've never done the manual method in CDMA Workshop, but there's plenty around who have so its definitely possible.

Secondly, if you are on .340 you do not have to SBF to GB. You can flash an AIO. The TBH .602/.605 AIO will work fine. Now keep in mind those AIOs do have radios attached, and since you are on Froyo they will take. So when flashed it will put the new radio on and you will have to re-activate, which means going through the same/whichever programming steps you need to (*228, etc.)

If you want to just flash up to GB in CWM, and want the latest and greatest, I modded the TBH .605 AIO to include the .15p radio and freeze the OTA updater so you won't be upgraded to .621. You should be able to restore the nandroid then. However, as far as programming, again its not going to help restore that. It will get you up and running on Pooka's CM7 with the latest radio though, and it'll be significantly easier than SBFing.

The modded .605 AIO is here:

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/gingerbread-development-hacking/45095-15p-flashable-radio.html


----------



## BroHay (Jan 24, 2012)

I know that in the past, on my own phone, that I've been able to manually program my device and have full capalities with only a blue triangle being displayed. The only way to make the triangle disappear was to use *228 when in a home area.

The only reason this was a problem for my wife is our phones are the only reliable internet connection for satellite is less than stellar.

I was finally able to get her phone fully functional, but not without a drive to the home area. She'll leave the tinkering to me and hopefully not have another mishap with the horses for the next time will be a g'zone for her that can withstand the abuse better.

I'll give the tbh a spin this week when I'm down in a coverage area and can correct the problem more easily should I have any problems.

Thanks all for your help.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BroHay (Jan 24, 2012)

So today, I decided to play around with the other phone and update it to the .15p radio as well b/c I had to run into town and could take care of the programming in a 'home' network area. However, everything went smoothly and I had my data connection after I did the manual programming with the blue triangle to show that I was not in a home network area (I don't know why it did not work when I posted the original question).

Anyway, trying to update back to the pooka builds without having to remember all of the settings I had tweaked to get it the way that I like, but when I go to restore the backup, it checks it, and then gives me error message (about no image) and then ends with restore complete.

anyone have any suggestions, or do I start tweaking from scratch?

Thanks,
BroHay


----------

